# Midwest or Precision Crates



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Have been pricing both crates. Precision is a bit more $. Any appreciable difference?


----------



## Lady Hunter (Mar 13, 2003)

What are the wire guages? Any difference? What about the closing latch, the single latch is much easier to work I think. Also what kind of pan in the bottom, plastic is much quiter than metal.


----------



## Jesse Higgins (Jan 3, 2003)

I really like the Foster & Smith Gorilla Tuff crates. Very well made and the cam-lock on the door is a great feature.

www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=540&N=2001+114010


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

We went to Petco and the manager gave us his store credit of 20%, plus we had a 10% off coupon. They only had Precision, but it was a deal we couldn't refuse.


----------

